# Teenie weenie tap handles



## toolsrul (Jan 9, 2011)

For #0 to #6 inch taps &amp; M1.6 to M3.5 metric taps. Takes the stress out of tapping small holes & helps if you have a heavy hand.


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 10, 2011)

Those are nice...Bob


----------



## toolsrul (Jan 10, 2011)

I send them out, don't have time or the space to set up anodize.


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 16, 2011)

Do you sell them?...Bob


----------



## toolsrul (Jan 16, 2011)

Littlemachineshop.com carries them


----------



## Arved (Jan 16, 2011)

> author=toolsrul link=topic=549.msg2813#msg2813 date=1295235731
> Littlemachineshop.com carries them



Cool! Here they are. Look identical to yours, down to the color of the anodizing! They're kind of buried in the online catalog, so I thought I'd share the link once I found them.

- Arved


----------



## aametalmaster (Apr 17, 2011)

I just bought this little Moore and Wright Made in England off ebay for 16 bucks...Bob


----------

